# no response to offer



## shutter (8 Oct 2008)

I made an offer on a house recently but after a week I have not heard anything back from the EA. I’m a FTB so unsure if this is all part of the game played with negotiating a price.
Is vendor waiting to see how eager I am by chasing the EA or is it a case of we gave your offer considerable thought before rejecting?
I just thought in todays market, things moved a little quicker.


----------



## starlite68 (8 Oct 2008)

i made an offer two and half weeks ago...heard noting so far,makes you wonder!


----------



## Towger (8 Oct 2008)

Post the offer in the door of the property.


----------



## susie1 (8 Oct 2008)

ring the agent and ask if there is any offers on the property, change your name first.


----------



## gillarosa (8 Oct 2008)

The EA or Vendor may have taken a decision to delay responding to or accepting offers until after the budget? even in bad times they seem to like messing people about!


----------



## MrMan (8 Oct 2008)

starlite68 said:


> i made an offer two and half weeks ago...heard noting so far,makes you wonder!




Was your offer extremely low or how was it made, have you seen the house?


----------



## NorfBank (8 Oct 2008)

Not being flippant but have you checked if the EA is still in business?


----------



## jhegarty (8 Oct 2008)

NorfBank said:


> Not being flippant but have you checked if the EA is still in business?



lol, too true....


Call them back to let them know to consider your offer withdrawn at 5pm Friday...


----------



## MrMan (8 Oct 2008)

NorfBank said:


> Not being flippant but have you checked if the EA is still in business?




Or more likely the EA in question might have been let go and may not have logged your offer, its always best to call and not wait wondering.


----------



## starlite68 (8 Oct 2008)

MrMan said:


> Was your offer extremely low or how was it made, have you seen the house?


 yes, have seen the house.. i tought the offer i made was fair.....maybe EA didn,t . anyway he has my number so im not going running after him!


----------



## mildew (8 Oct 2008)

starlite68 said:


> anyway he has my number so im not going running after him!


 
I would keep pestering the EA until they give you an answer. If they still don't give you an answer retract your offer and be very vocal about doing so. Failing that knock on the vendors door and ask them what they are willing to sell for and cut out the middle man totally. Save you both money!!!


----------



## starlite68 (8 Oct 2008)

good idea mildew,might do that.


----------



## geld (8 Oct 2008)

We are looking at houses at the moment.....EAs are very slow to answer their phones/emails....surprising, since one would think they would jump at any potential bit of business they can get?!


----------



## MrMan (9 Oct 2008)

mildew said:


> I would keep pestering the EA until they give you an answer. If they still don't give you an answer retract your offer and be very vocal about doing so. Failing that knock on the vendors door and ask them what they are willing to sell for and cut out the middle man totally. Save you both money!!!



it won't save ther vendor any money and the fact that you think it will save the buyer money is the very reason that an EA is employed in the first place.


----------



## Luckycharm (9 Oct 2008)

ONe of our friends made an offer on a house to an estate agent a couple of months ago. The estate agent said the offer was too low and would not even tell the vendor about the offer. 3 weeks later Estate agent comes back to friend saying they are willing to take that offer  
Friend annoyed with EA first response says that offer is no longer on the table and offer €60k less. If EA had done his job in the first place the house would have been sold now at a reasonable price - it is still for sale now at a lower price then initial offer!! So there are still some silly EA's out there!!


----------



## justmum3 (9 Oct 2008)

hi luckycharm just wondering how low did your friend go on original offer compared 2 asking price...just interested as i'm ftb looking at houses and wondering what 2 bid in relation 2 asking price


----------



## iggy (9 Oct 2008)

susie1 said:


> ring the agent and ask if there is any offers on the property, _change your name first_.


 A bit drastic Susie!


----------



## shutter (9 Oct 2008)

I suppose my offer was a little cheeky - compared the asking price for comparible sites in the area minus 20% plus got a mate in the building trade to estimate the cost of the build. All in all offer was about 20% below asking but should cover the vendors costs plus a few K on top.

I'm just guessing that it as it was'nt rejected out right, I may not be too far off their minimum acceptable price.


----------



## DavyJones (9 Oct 2008)

shutter said:


> I suppose my offer was a little cheeky - compared the asking price for comparible sites in the area minus 20% plus got a mate in the building trade to estimate the cost of the build. All in all offer was about 20% below asking but should cover the vendors costs plus a few K on top.
> 
> I'm just guessing that it as it was'nt rejected out right, I may not be too far off their minimum acceptable price.



or maybe they won't dignify it with a response.


----------



## starlite68 (9 Oct 2008)

MrMan said:


> it won't save ther vendor any money and the fact that you think it will save the buyer money is the very reason that an EA is employed in the first place.


 why will it nit save the vendor any money?


----------



## shutter (10 Oct 2008)

DavyJones said:


> or maybe they won't dignify it with a response.


 Thats fine with me also, I can wait until the market conditions dawn on the vendor and my offer is not seen in such a bad light.


----------



## Luckycharm (10 Oct 2008)

justmum3 said:


> hi luckycharm just wondering how low did your friend go on original offer compared 2 asking price...just interested as i'm ftb looking at houses and wondering what 2 bid in relation 2 asking price


 
I am not sure what they were looking for exactly- I know how much they offered which I thought was alot of money for the area so surprised as the response form EA.


----------



## bond-007 (10 Oct 2008)

susie1 said:


> ring the agent and ask if there is any offers on the property, change your name first.


I have rung many EAs in the past on behalf of friends pretending (using a false name) to be interested in the house and to see if there were any offers. The answers were often interesting.


----------



## RentDayBlues (14 Oct 2008)

Its a buyers market, so unless this house is an absolute must for you and you will buy it at any cost then wait for the EA to come back. Sometimes playing hard to get is the EA's way to try to get you to consider increasing the offer. 

The fact that your offer wasnt rejected straight out means that they are thinking about it - so hold your place. The suggestions on the call to the EA from another "interested" party is always a good idea - did this for a friend a year ago when they hadnt heard back from the EA in over 3 weeks. The EA told me that there was an offer on the property which the owners were probbaly going to accept but I could still view it if I was interested. This meant that my friend put off calling the agent and got the property at a very reduced price


----------



## shutter (14 Oct 2008)

Thanks for the replys, I'm a little hesitant to get someone to call the EA as I know there has been little to no viewings on this property for a very long time. I do want the EA to begin thinking that these calls are another potential buyers and advise the vendor to hold off on any decision for a while. So as they say I'm going to "keep my powder dry" for another little while. Then again after todays budget I may not have anything left to pay a mortgage, so will no longer have an EA / vendor problem - every cloud has a silver lining


----------



## Guest106 (14 Oct 2008)

All EA's are poker players and they have to be to survive in that business.
They play games, psychological and otherwise as they play the market.
Never, ever show them that you are really keen on a property because you will dispose of another half year's salary at least by betraying that weakness alone, if you go through with the purchase.

Best approach which I have used to damn good effect is to gather data on several other properties within your range and make it plain to the EA offering your real interest that you are reviewing options and choices.  And always walk away as you say that.  If you are told of another's interest, reply that you have other interesting options to review as well and will be in touch later.


----------



## shutter (17 Oct 2008)

At 9:15 of the morning following the budget my offer was rejected, along with the comment that t"he vendor is looking for just a little more" any link to the increase in the FTB benefit on the interest payments?  were the sceptics right in the end, this has nothing to do with assisting FTB but a bail out to the developers?


----------



## DerKaiser (17 Oct 2008)

shutter said:


> At 9:15 of the morning following the budget my offer was rejected, along with the comment that t"he vendor is looking for just a little more" any link to the increase in the FTB benefit on the interest payments? were the sceptics right in the end, this has nothing to do with assisting FTB but a bail out to the developers?


I've had that one before.  It's really baffling that anyone would hold out for "a little more" at the moment.  as has been said already go on an all out offense, view many properties and find the seller who hasn't the time on their side to hold out for "a little more"


----------

